# help



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

ll cut to the chace, my 8 week old girl, is fine through the day but come to night time she cries and howls and barks all night when closed in her crate-, its driving me mad ! i know its only been 4 nights but each night gets worse not better, how long did this last if it happened to you and is there anything i can do about it !


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

What is you rutien forfore bed. and what do you do when she cries. 


It takes time every pup is different. but one of the keys is a tiered puppie. if you taking the puppy ot for a pee at night dont talk, just go put.on the lead. if pee then praze and put back to bed still.no talking. .


she is just trying to find your braking point, be strong you will get there. try putting her to bed with a kong with some cream.chees or peanutbutter smeared inside it. stick it in the freezer for an hout to make it.last longer.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

It will get better, you just need to persevere. Max made a hell of a noise for a few nights. In the middle of the night on about day 4 or so, I took him out to the garden to see if he wanted a wee, and all he wanted to do was play. I was very firm with him and said NO every time he came over to me. Popped him back in his crate, and he actually settled down and went to sleep. I was up at 5am to check on him as I hadn't heard a peep! After that, I tried to keep to a routine, saying the same thing, doing the same things in order. I would leave the tshirt I had been wearing that day on top of the crate, pop in a frozen kong filled with a liver treat, peanut butter and philadelphia. I'd take the kong out the freezer when Max came in from outside, and he used to get so excited! He'd run straight into his crate and wait for his kong. I'd close the door, say good night and leave him. Lights off, front room door closed, and wouldn't hear from him until morning.

Eventually, he stopped eating from the kong, so I stopped bothering with it, and just popped him in a stag bar to chew if he got bored.

Now we have done away with the crate and he has the run of the front room instead.

Keep going xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Keep going dont give up you've done the hardest part already.

Im sure all puppies are different so some may take longer then others to get used to be alone.

With Buddy i had him in the crate in our room for the first three nights then i moved him down stairs ,the howling stopped but the barking and whimping went on for another week i think he would settle after 5-10 mins so not to bad.Then he would just bark in the mornig when he needed to go.

I think by day 7 you should see a break through,also try and get her used to going in the crate with the door shut in the day just 10-15 mins at a time at first,i think i stayed in the room as well so Bud seemed to settle quite well then as he got used to it i would leave him longer and go in another room then eventually i would leave him for an hour and leave the house.

It will be worth it in the end dont give up x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super advice Kate I'm sure you"ll notice a difference soon,don't give up, it's hard work to start with but it will get easier ......honest xxxxx


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

thanks for ur replies. about an hour before bed time she has a play with a burst of energy, then i let her out, she usually both wees and poos and then comes in and lays on the rug, once i move her to her crate and close the door all hell breaks loose. through the day the crate door is open and she happily goes in and out and sleeps in it too, i have done a bit of looking on the net and it says not to shut the door on the crate till there 12/13 weeks old because it can cause stress and stuff ? ive owned dogs before bess and never had a problem before with the door closed, but your right ill have to wait it out till she learns. and kendal when she cries uve been ignoring her but an hour later shes at it again and this continues till 6 in morning, she has chews, toys and a scented ted from her mum and siblings x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Erm ...... Sounds like your doing it all, hopefully she'll realise soon. I'm sure if you leave the door open then she'll just come out which defeats the object. Could try a t shirt with your scent on, a ticking clock, leaving a radio on ..... Just a thought x


----------



## BenandGen (Jul 3, 2012)

We are having exactly the same problem with Busby, he cries all night long. We have tried peanut butter in a kong, having the radio on etc and nothing seems to work. He cries for half an hour to start with then is silent for 10 mins and then starts to cry again and then it's pretty much for the rest of the night. And we are in a very difficult situation as we have a 3 year daughter who can't be kept awake all night long like we are. We try putting him in there in the day for a few minutes and he cries, so then we go stand in the kitchen with the crate door still shut and he just cries!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

have you covered the crate at night? have you tried sitting in the same room in view? I unfortunately had to sleep next to Lady's crate for 2 weeks...slowly moving further away each night.


----------



## BenandGen (Jul 3, 2012)

Would you completely cover the crate? Also is it true that the smaller the space in the crate the more safe the puppy will feel? We just need to get this sorted ASAP because we also have our little daughter to think of.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes if the crate area is too large they may not feel as secure...and yes I completely covered Lady's crate with a sheet...to block out light and to make it feel like a den...do you have a divider for the crate?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you can also try putting an article of clothing that smells like you in there for them to feel more comfortable. 
Lady slept with her large teddy every night...it took up space. and she would use it as a pillow too.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I know of someone who put a soft toy dog in with the puppy and it worked. The puppy nuzzled up to it and went to sleep.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

im willing to try anything !!!! just gone through the sleepnesss nights (i have a teething 10 month old) now he has settled she as started !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh, Wilfs had a teddy and I made the crate smaller, didn't have a divider just put a cardboard box in and covered it with a towel, just removed it as he got bigger, good luck..... I don"t suppose you want to resort to putting the crate in your room, just until she settles in xx


----------



## BenandGen (Jul 3, 2012)

Well Busby has one of those microwaveable teddy bears and it doesn't seem to help. We also tried putting the crate in our room but the crying was just louder because he was right next to us, it feels like he can only sleep when he is touching either myself or partner. Gonna try covering his crate and making it smaller tonight.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

i feel ur pain, well let me know if it works ! im trying leaving the door open on her crate tonight because thats the only time she seems settled, its the fact the door is closed that she hates ! ive just got to hope she doesnt toilet all over and my skirting boards dont get chewed, wish me luck ! hope u het a peaceful night x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I really hope you have a more peaceful night tonight ... It is very hard and I think any crying is so much harder at night because all else is so quiet. I'm sure it will just click with her and you will get a decent sleep.. Fingers crossed its soon. Well done for persevering xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Pore little Busby is missing his litter mates and would like to spend the whole night cuddled up with you and your hubby! It sounds like you have tried everything, except maybe earplugs? Believe me it will get better, lots of us have been through the same.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Some great advice on here. I am going through the same issue with Hattie right now and will use some of the ideas on here. The biggest dilema I'm having is whether to go down to Hattie when she cries to let her out to toilet or to leave her in there with the newspaper. Can't decide what's best!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

i was overwhelmed with the response i got on this thread, she as now settled and we have no crying (she as been here under 2 week now) she does however cant seem to hold her poop in all night so a little frustrated having a mess to clean up everymorning and my kitchen smelling like a sewer ! what age can they hold there selfs all through the night ??? just hoping she grows out this soon !


----------

